# Team SC question



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Did Team SC's ever come with standard aluminum (e.g. non carbon wrapped) chain stays? I thought they all had them, but saw a Team SC today in the red/white/blue paint scheme that appears to have aluminum stays with no carbon wrapping.

Did they offer these in the later model years? The Premium (the Team SCs successor) had aluminum stays, so maybe they made some that way as well?

Any thoughts from the crowd would be appreciated.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

It's not really a carbon wrap, just vinyl, but I know what you mean. Google Merckx sc images and you'll see a couple from the later year without it. Like this

my Merkcx Team SC - Weight Weenies


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Excellent and thanks for the quick response. I know the wrap was just aesthetic and not really functional, but interesting to know they came without it later in their production.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Well, mine does came with the carbonwrap chainstays, the vinyl decals were simply there to cover the joint lines between the Alu and the carbonwrap chainstays.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a similar "Domo" frame.

I was just saying that the "carbon" wrap appears to me to be a faux vinyl version, not actual carbon.


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a "Domo" model as above too.

Must say, still one of the best looking and best riding frames ever.

I get off my Look 695, which is great, and still think, man this Team SC is nice.

My biased opinion obviously.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's mine. Record, Neutrons, Ergobrain.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

both liveries were 'Domo'
The versions featured here are the domo farm frites bikes. The red white and blue were Lotto Domo.
It followed the Team Alu and was replaced by the premium

one of the best bikes ever


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> both liveries were 'Domo'
> The versions featured here are the domo farm frites bikes. The red white and blue were Lotto Domo.
> It followed the Team Alu and was replaced by the premium
> 
> one of the best bikes ever


I think we are all well aware of that and are deliberately calling ours "Domo" when the team had single main sponsor, in order to distinguish it from the later "Lotto Domo" paint scheme.

The bike is formally a "Team SC" where SC stood for Scandium which at the time was an exotic additive. This frame was the flagship for Easton which produced the scandium alloy tubing. Frames were made in Italy (don't know who), shipped to Belgium and painted at Eddy's facility there. Forks are by Advanced Composites out of California, again a fairly early 1 1/8" all carbon fork.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

single main sponsor?


----------

